# [SOLVED] seit Baselayout2/OpenRC - kein eth0 per runlevel

## nexus_seven

Hallo,

ich habe diese Woche mein gesamtes System neu übersetzt (also system und world). Erst war eth0 komplett verschwunden, konnte aber z.B. dank dieser netten Zusammenfassung http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml?style=printable wieder einrichten. Mein  Problem ist das, dass eth0 nicht mehr runlevel geladen wird; habe bereits runlevel boot sowie default probiert; scheint beim Booten so, als ob dies einfach ignoriert wird (also keine Fehlermeldungen oder irgendwas mit eth0, lediglich net.lo). Was mich verwundert, dass ich direkt als erstes nach der Anmeldung (oder auch zu jedem beliebigen Zeitpunkt nach der Anmeldung) das Interface mit dem Befehl 

```
/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start
```

 laden kann. Sicherlich könnte ich das Script auch automatisch mit der Anmeldung mitstarten lassen, aber das ist ja nur Gefrickel und keine saubere Lösung.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich das Interface wieder automatisch per runlevel starten kann? 

Das ist der betroffene Laptop http://www.amazon.de/Acer-Extensa-5635Z-442G25N-Notebook-Pentium/dp/B0030V89F4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=ce-de&qid=1281553443&sr=8-1 und installiert ist Gentoo in der 64-Bit Version.

MfG nexus_sevenLast edited by nexus_seven on Thu Aug 12, 2010 5:56 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

hört sich seltsam an. prüf doch als erste mal, ob net.eth0 tatsächlich im entsprechenden runlevel ist: "ls -l /etc/runlevels/default"

bzw mit boot hinten, wenn dus in diesen runlevel schiebst. Ich finde aber prinzipiell default besser als but für net scripte.

----------

## nexus_seven

Hab es eben wieder zum runlevel default hinzugefügt, taucht sowohl vor als auch nach Neustart im runlevel default auf, wird aber nach wie vor nicht mit geladen.

----------

## Christian99

dann schau doch mal, ob /etc/init.d/net.eth0 ein symlink auf /etc/init.d/net.lo ist, wenn nicht dann bitte anlegen. ich hab aber eigentlich keine ahnung, was es sein könnte, falls es kein symlink ist. also wenn es da ist dann wirds auch dieser symlink sein, überprüf das aber mal.

du kannst auch in /etc/rc.conf auch mal das loggen aktiviern ("rc_logger="YES"") und dann in /var/log/rc.log schaun ob du was findest.

----------

## nexus_seven

Super!

Hatte den symbolischen bereits wie hier http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/openrc-migration.xml?style=printable beschrieben erstellt und hab auch tatsächlich eben nochmal in der bash History geblättert -> KEIN Schreibfehler! Daher bin ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht auf die Idee gekommen, den Link neu anzulegen, was aber glücklicherweise jetzt doch zum Erfolg geführt hat.

Besten Dank und schönen Abend noch.

nexus_seven.

----------

## Max Steel

Dann häng doch bitte noch ein [solved] in den Threadtitel, damit derjenige der vorbeikommt und das gleiche Problem hat einen Lösungsweg beschrieben sieht.

Bitte, Dankeschön.

----------

